# Get Your Favorite Alcoholic Drink Stocked Up



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I am starting to get that lock down feeling again not only watching the news but also in our municipality and other areas starting to ramp up or a showing of enforcement with uniformed officers and marked Barangay workers at old check points and market area's for sure. And then News channels try to assure you it's different this year, plenty of beds open in the hospitals "No Thanks" or get you to relax but the numbers don't lie and as far as I can see the only ones getting the vaccine are government or first responders, whats the timeline on a possible vaccine shot, I think June - July.

I haven't forgotten what happened last year and how each and every Municipality has their own version of quarantine controls even though I had stopped drinking for 4 years but(Covid sort of changed that for me and now I'm starting to feel the panic. 

I don't drink much but when it's taken away it sort of makes me thirsty and then the stores tease you with those fish nets up blocking alcohol sale and so what's left Sari Sari stores selling Brandy for some reason  that seems to get through all the check points real well and at double the cost, so not only vegetables, meat but alcohol also has a pressure price, if you still drink or would like an occasional drink of your choosing now's the time to get it.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Last year some neighbors of mine were distilling their own liquor, and they were getting hammered everyday off of their homemade booze. I've kinda noticed that one or two of them as as fast as they used to be, and I kinda wonder if maybe they didn't accidentally poison themselves by producing methanol instead of ethanol. Your body can tolerate ethanol reasonably well, but drinking small amounts of methanol can cause brain damage and blindness. I've been thinking about building my own still over here to get around the alcohol bans, but the stumbling block I see in doing something like that is the cost of heating the steal. Using electricity seems prohibitively expensive, and shellane would also cost a bit as well. I know that you've got to get the head temperature to quickly climb past the methanol producing temperature range, and get and keep it in the ethanol producing range, or else you run the risk of producing bad alcohol. Just wondering if anyone has first hand experience with distilling spirits over here, and if so, were they able to keep the temperature consistent using wood charcoal or something like that? Also, is it okay to run a still over here? No one I've talked to in my area seemed to know.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

That's the danger of Lambanog and I know what you mean by slow moving individuals or slow motor skills and many of my neighbors drank the Lambanog but due to the once in a Blue Moon poisoning and death they seemed to have switched to Brandy. I drank both for several years and I can drink either one anymore.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Took my own advice yesterday, went to the bank withdrew money, next stop shopping for hard to find items and then the grocery store, bought two more bottles of scotch and another case of pale pilsen.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Central and northern luzon seems to be the opposite and has actually opened up. No more need for a travel pass to go from one province to the other. Manila and maybe the surrounding area's might be what you are talking about.


----------



## Simon p (Jan 29, 2021)

As a newby I don't understand about the shortage of alcohol, are the authorities banning it ??

Many thanks

Simon


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

There was a liquor ban in progress whilst I was there, that in itself causes a shortage as current production is tipped down the drain and it takes time to restart the plant and distribution.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Simon p said:


> As a newby I don't understand about the shortage of alcohol, are the authorities banning it ??
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Simon


Welcome to the forum Simon, yes they have banned alcohol as need be so each and every Municipality can regulate the sale of alcohol, the first 4 months in our area had a ban on alcohol and so not only being stuck in a lock down but also I hadn't had a beer in 4 months, I'll never let that happen to me again.

You're going to find that many rules are rigidly enforced here where there were virtually no rules in a crisis there seem to be ridiculous and overblown rules enforced, a new rule is no public affection such as holding hands I kid you not.


----------



## Simon p (Jan 29, 2021)

Thank you for your reply.

Why was the ban and as it been lifted now,

Cheers

Simon


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Simon p said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> Why was the ban and as it been lifted now,
> 
> ...


Probably for reasons that would not make much sense to us foreigners. There are probably many reasons, the country was pretty much under 24 hour curfew and filipino men tend to get fighting drunk and so being shut up with their wives and family they could get drunk and partake in their their other favourite sport of wife beating. Plus they where better off spending what little money they had on food rather than drink.
There was also a stay at home order for anyone under 18 and over 60. It was recently raised to 65 which I believe is still in force.


----------



## Simon p (Jan 29, 2021)

Thank you for the reply,

so i guess alcohol is now OK,

Once covid allows we will be there,

Cheers

Simon


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I agree with Zep at least in and around our area of La Union, even early/mid last year with the liquor ban we never had a problem obtaining most things from our local store and the prices stayed the same, cigarettes were also banned here, couldn't buy them in the supermarkets but a regular supply from our local guy and yes same price.
Who knows how long this will last now given the steady rise in cases in PH. 

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> I agree with Zep at least in and around our area of La Union, even early/mid last year with the liquor ban we never had a problem obtaining most things from our local store and the prices stayed the same, cigarettes were also banned here, couldn't buy them in the supermarkets but a regular supply from our local guy and yes same price.
> Who knows how long this will last now given the steady rise in cases in PH.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Steve, you have some honest Sari Sari store operators in your area but we sure don't, the minute alcohol is banned the price automatically goes up and continues to go up. When we went into the lock down last year the only alcohol we could find was at the Sari Sari stores and they mainly carry Brandy and Colt 45 and the first thing to go was the Colt 45 and then much later they ended up running out of Brandy the price was always high.

For sure I won't forget those that over charged us not only for alcohol but trike rides.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Zep said:


> Central and northern luzon seems to be the opposite and has actually opened up. No more need for a travel pass to go from one province to the other. Manila and maybe the surrounding area's might be what you are talking about.


If the hospitals fill up they'll not only lock down the National Capital Region (NCR) but the adjoining provincial areas like what happened last August but if you're much further out you'll be okay.

And here's today's headlines MECQ may be reimposed


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Went out and purchased a case of Brandy for my wife and her friends and family I drink Scotch or Beer and I'm already stocked up. Tomorrow we go into the lock-down and booze banning.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Maxx62 said:


> Last year some neighbors of mine were distilling their own liquor, and they were getting hammered everyday off of their homemade booze. I've kinda noticed that one or two of them as as fast as they used to be, and I kinda wonder if maybe they didn't accidentally poison themselves by producing methanol instead of ethanol. .....


 Having done a fair bit of home brewing and a lot of research into it before hand, making any significant amount of methanol in a home brew batch takes some work.

Simply toss the initial 50 ml of output and you will be OK. You will most likely produce less methanol than is allowed in commercial spirts but ethanol is the antidote for methional positioning.

Now if they used brass or galvanized fittings or pipe, then they could easily get zinc poisoning. Only use glass, copper or stainless steel in your still and you will be OK.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Shock, horror. we went to a nice restaurant in San Juan for lunch today, only 8 or 10 klicks from home next to the "about to be built DusitD2 waves resort hotel". First time there and it looked good, ordered a bottle of merlot after placing our food order,,,,,,, sorry sir liquor ban, first we heard of it and not the case in and around our Barangay,,,,,, time to stock up me thinks.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Shock, horror. we went to a nice restaurant in San Juan for lunch today, only 8 or 10 klicks from home next to the "about to be built DusitD2 waves resort hotel". First time there and it looked good, ordered a bottle of merlot after placing our food order,,,,,,, sorry sir liquor ban, first we heard of it and not the case in and around our Barangay,,,,,, time to stock up me thinks.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


For sure Steve because these lock downs seem to get extended, last year was a big lesson for me. 

I and my wife went to our bank today in another city and what a hassle getting around because two people cannot travel in the trike again in and out of Municipalities and cities but she wanted to go, I did some more stocking up we couldn't carry much on the Jeepney the Jeepney's are running and I think the AC buses but I didn't see too many buses running.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Everything seems the same here where we live that's why I was taken aback with the liquor ban in San Juan, no problems here even though there are a lot of C-19 cases in other Barangays close to ours, go figure.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## FILAM #whodat_Darryl (Apr 9, 2021)

Simon p said:


> As a newby I don't understand about the shortage of alcohol, are the authorities banning it ??
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Simon


Yes, once you go into lockdown they ban the purchase of Alcohol at major stores. You may find a Sari-Sari store in the province to sell it to you under the table.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

FILAM #whodat_Darryl said:


> Yes, once you go into lockdown they ban the purchase of Alcohol at major stores. You may find a Sari-Sari store in the province to sell it to you under the table.


Don't think it is so much of an actual shortage, more of an effort to prevent the escalation of abuse as more of them sit home and get drunk, then the abuse level goes up.

One of my Asawa's friends has a sister that runs to her every time her husband starts drinking as he usually tries to kill her. She has caught him trying to sneak up on her with a knife a few times, guess he is OK to her when he is sober so she stays with him.

Fred


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

fmartin_gila said:


> Don't think it is so much of an actual shortage, more of an effort to prevent the escalation of abuse as more of them sit home and get drunk, then the abuse level goes up.
> 
> One of my Asawa's friends has a sister that runs to her every time her husband starts drinking as he usually tries to kill her. She has caught him trying to sneak up on her with a knife a few times, guess he is OK to her when he is sober so she stays with him.
> 
> Fred


Yeah, we got some cousins and uncles that get a bit carried away... literally. They get super drunk, hugging everyone, then have to be put on a push cart to get them home. You can forget any kind of covid safe practices.

Some people should just give up drinking...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Liquor ban in Laguna has been extended until the end of the month and what's to stop these quarantine extensions, good thing I stocked up; and no eating in restaurants the only change from Sunday to Monday with the quarantine going from ECQ to MECQ is that the curfew time was moved to 8 pm, you still can't eat in restaurants, same age outing limitations.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Curfew here in Cavite now 10 pm. We have been able to buy liquor until 3 pm daily since last week.

Chuck


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I took out an S&R membership last December. Been there a few times and I now am fully stocked up except for fresh stuff, this includes drinking and sanitizing alcohol. I should be able to weather another long hard lockdown with little issue except for boredom.


----------

